# Schutzhund gear



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

My husband and I are new to Schutzhund and my husband has decided to become a helper. He went to a seminar already and did some work with a dog the book is in the mail and there is a seminar and certification next month well like 3 weeks and we need scratch pants. Is there anywhere to get just a cheap pair? Nothing special as we will gladly replace them but need something right now just something cheap for beginning.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Check Craigslist and Ebay. Sometimes you can find a barely used pair. Otherwise new scratch pants are pretty expensive.

Down here in the Florida heat, helpers also use the Aprons. A cheap alternative to the specially made Scratch aprons (like this one Leather or Nylon Helper Scratch Apron ) are Leather Welder Aprons (like this one Condor leather apron - Google Product Search )


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I know up in the harsher weather, Carhart bibs are sometimes used as well~though I'm not sure for certification if you have to have "official" gear. 
Can you get a loaner pair from your club to borrow?
I remember when I was looking for a vest this site was recommended to me:







http://stores.ebay.com/CAN-AM-TRAIN...Q2ec0Q2em14?_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1513&_pgn=1

two pair listed~
http://stores.ebay.com/CAN-AM-TRAIN...40QQ_sidZ143617151QQ_trksidZp4634Q2ec0Q2em322


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

For a helper classification they must wear scratch pants. Borrowing is an option. Otherwise I wouldn't know where to send you. I would check out the different companies that supply equipment for SchH. 

Here are a few.

http://www.hallmarkk9.com/cgi-bin/p...lugins/MivaMerchants/merchant.mvc+Screen=SFNT

Dog Training Equipment for Police, Military & Schutzhund Training - Prodogz.com

Dog harness , Dog collar , Dog leash , Dog muzzle - Dog training equipment from Trusted Direct Source - Home

http://www.elitek9.com/index.htm


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Thank you guys. Anyone know of specific brands that have just the pants where it stops at the waist. I noticed some are like overalls and some are just pants he would definitely prefer the pants that stop at the waist he died in the NC heat in the overalls last weekend. Wonder if there are any specific sites for used SchH gear instead of general sites like CL and Ebay? Been looking but no luck.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I don't think I've seen scratch pants without the bib...You want those for protection as dogs definitely come up higher than the waist. With the heat you might want to consider a synthetic pant. Obviously leather are the hottest. 

These are pretty reasonably priced at under $200.
Scratch Pants Synthetic


----------



## ZukaK9 (Oct 13, 2010)

Holmeshx2 said:


> My husband and I are new to Schutzhund and my husband has decided to become a helper. He went to a seminar already and did some work with a dog the book is in the mail and there is a seminar and certification next month well like 3 weeks and we need scratch pants. Is there anywhere to get just a cheap pair? Nothing special as we will gladly replace them but need something right now just something cheap for beginning.


Hey there, give me a call if you are still looking for scratch pants.
I belong to the same club.
Julio Hernandez
336-480-8379


----------



## Wildtim (Dec 13, 2001)

Holmeshx2 said:


> Thank you guys. Anyone know of specific brands that have just the pants where it stops at the waist. I noticed some are like overalls and some are just pants he would definitely prefer the pants that stop at the waist he died in the NC heat in the overalls last weekend. Wonder if there are any specific sites for used SchH gear instead of general sites like CL and Ebay? Been looking but no luck.


You do not want waist level pants. *period*. Especially in the heat. To be useful you _must_ wear a scratch jacket with short pants because often the dog will rake you above the waist line. The overalls allow you to work dogs safely without a jacket, and yes they will be hot, very hot, in the summer but that's what helpers put up with.

There are no sites for used Schutzhund gear, it pretty much just gets used to death and is too small a market to bother with for a website owner.

Don't get cheap pants, a cheap pair will be somewhat under $200 a good pair a bit under 300, it isn't that big a difference to bother with when you are talking about an item designed to keep you from getting ripped open and ending up in the hospital.


----------

